# Сковало полшеи, болит висок и ухо. Что это может быть?



## Дара (10 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте, у меня уже было в прошлом году такое что стоял ком в горле месяцев 4-5 , потом прошло.Месяц назад было уже подобное сначала болело одно ухо потом второе, и так чередовалось то одно то второе то сразу два. Сейчас скована пол шее , бывает что только шея скована будто кол стоит в шее, а бывает и еще боль к нему подключается в ухе и виске . Сковало первый "ком" от испуга перенервничала в прошлом году.А сейчас тоже заметила что понервничала и началось,помогите чем это лечить?Мази разогревающие мажу на шею иногда на время действия чуть получше, что это вообще может быть?Я была у нескольих неврологов  в том году мне прописывали фенибут пила, не помогало.Так же у меня гуляющие боли почти по всему телу, стопы болят , живот под лапаткой , низ спины,то пальцы на ногах то на руках,вот еще две мои темы возможно это все взаимосвязано.У меня 2 грыжи и протрузия документ мрт есть в одном из тем прикреплен...

Еще вспомнила виски болели постоянно где то от 3-5 месяцев ,и я делала мрт, в 2018 году летом боль была.Прикрепляю мрт мозга


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Окт 2019)

Нужна помощь врача-психотерапевта (не психолога и не психиатра!).


----------

